
Firebase: The Good, Bad, and the Ugly - hackerboos
https://www.raizlabs.com/dev/2016/12/firebase-case-study/
======
doubleorseven
" If your database requires a lot of relationships, it’s worth modeling out
how your database will be constructed in Firebase before choosing to use it. "

Wait what? Modeling your entire application is the first step before you jump
on any train. I get it that you say that firebase is different(is it?), but i
get the feeling that you are used to using an ORM, right?

I think it's a good rule on thumb to remember that google create products for
masses, so the product has to be as broad as it can. they don't create this
"simple very easy to use plug and play out of the box" kind of software, but
they give you the infrastructure to build your dreams on it. firebase is not
some AWS toy, it's a real thing with real problems. you need to tame it and in
order to do this you have to know your application inside out.

